# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Как доехатьб от Дели до Вриндавана на автобусе или поезде

## Хари-канта д.д.

Как доехать от Вриндавана до Дели на автобусе или поезде:

*Автобусы.* От Кришна-Баларам Мандира каждый день идут два автобуса в Дели в 5 и 6 утра. Но лучше садиться на автостанции Вриндавана, так как у храма автобусы подъедут уже полными и придется ехать 3 часа стоя, если место не освободится. Стоимость автобуса 150 рупий. Или можно доехать от Вриндавана до шоссе (остановка называется Чатигра), заплатив рикше 10 рупий. И уже от Чатигры каждые 5 минут можно словить проходящие автобусы из Агры или Матхуры (не забудьте уточнить у водителя, что едут они до Дели!). Садиться на противоположной стороне от Вриндавана. Стоимость 117 рупий. Время езды 3 часа. Какой бы автобус вы ни взяли, вам нужно выйти в Дели в месте под названием Олд Фаридабад. Там метро рядом с шоссе, по которому едет автобус. Ну или есть еще остановки, но я не помню их название. Попросите водителя заранее остановить в Олд Фаридабаде, так как у автобусов нет ни остановок, ни понятных надписей для пассажиров. Иначе автобус просто проедет мимо.

В метро есть большие карты (см.рисунок). Станция Old Faridabad (на некоторых картах пишут Old Faridabad Town) находится на фиолетовой ветке внизу.  Аэропорт располагается на специальной линии метро аэропорта (посреди города). Чтобы попасть в метро, нужно в терминале купить жетончик, указав место своего конечного назначения (от этого меняется стоимость билета) – New Delhi. Для поездки в аэропорт это придется сделать дважды, так как оплата линии метро аэропорта отдельная. Сначала нужно доехать до станции, соединяющей общее метро с метро аэропорта – New Delhi, а затем купить новый жетончик уже для этой специальной линии метро до аэропорта – его уже продают живые люди в кассах. Станция метро подходит прямо ко входу в аэропорт.

Точно такая же схема обратной поездки. Из аэропорта до станции метро New Delhi, затем пересадка на местное метро до станции Old Faridabad (фиолетовая ветка внизу). Там выйдя из метро сразу на шоссе словить проходящий автобус до Агры или Матхуры (можно попросить кого-то из местных словить автобус за вас). Доехать до Чатигры (Вриндаван). И от Чатигры (место на шоссе с большой статуей Дурги-деви) взять местную рикшу (шэринг рикша, а не спешл рикша) за 10 рупий с человека. Рикша довозит прямо до Кришна-Баларам Мандира.

Если вам нужно быть в аэропорту в определенное время, лучше выезжать за 8 часов до вылета самолета. Вся дорога, если ехать подобным образом, занимает около 6 часов + нужно еще успеть зарегистрироваться и пр.

Но важно! Первый раз лучше ехать таким способом с уже опытными вайшнавами или по крайней мере иметь работающий телефон для связи, если заблудитесь или местные индусы неправильно подскажут дорогу (такое бывает).

*Как доехать до Дели на поезде.*

Сначала нужно доехать до жд станции в Матхуре. Утром рикши берут по 200рупий за рикшу, хотя днем стоимость проезда одного человека – 20 рупий. По приезду на жд вокзал берете билеты на поезд.

Я ездила и автобусом и поездом. Автобус надежнее. Поезд, не смотря на расписание можно ждать 1-2 часа. В итоге дорога намного дольше и комфортность поезда уже не влияет на общее впечатление.

Билеты за 70 или 90 рупий с человека – в общем вагоне без гарантии сидячего места. Нормальные билеты (установленное сидячее место по 3 чел на нижней полке и 1 на верхней) около 170 рупий. Уже в самом поезде можно доплатить и перейти в лучший вагон (если места есть).

От станции Дели (насколько я помню, конечной) придется доехать несколько километров до метро на рикше (еще около 50 рупий за всю рикшу). Дальше как было описано ранее.

----------


## Светлана )

:namaste: Хари-Канта матаджи, спасибо большое! Вы даёте очень ценные советы, будем иметь ввиду!

----------

